# Jennie-O Sun Dried Tomato turkey breast



## haroldathampton (Nov 27, 2011)

I bought a turkey breast by Jennie-O and it is very good.  I want to know how I can make this at home.  How can I get the same flavor through out the meat as they did here.


----------

